# My new barn addition



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres a view of the new common addition for my does. They have their own door to access the yard and hubby built a sleeping bench for them on the back wall. Still not complete but its going to be soon. Need to run electric from the house and on the other side of their bench is where Hank and Chief will be...total was a 16x8 foot add-on. I still have the original but it is to be used for kidding and milking...kept 2 stalls for that purpose and now the girls can't mess on my milkstand!

















Binky has decided that laying under the bench is better than being on top of it!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Neat neat neat- I have got to make a bench for my girls.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

If that's a sleeping bench, why are they eating on it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice.

you are suppose to post these under my thread!! I need ideas! LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> If that's a sleeping bench, why are they eating on it?


Actually...since this area is unfinished...thats where I temporarily put their hay til I can get racks up. Besides that...my goats never do what they are supposed to do


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

which goat does!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are great pictures. Those goats are so cute and look very happy!


----------

